# Association with Exotic Travel Club



## Peanut67 (Feb 24, 2009)

We are trying to find out more information about the Exotic Travel Club but are unable to access their website right now. We were told that we can use the DAE program through our membership with Exotic. After reading some of the reviews for Exotics we have become a little concerned with this program. Do you know anything about Exotic and is your association with them legit?


----------



## paul250268 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi

The website was down for a few days.  It's back now.

Paul


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello, 

We do work with Exotic. They refer members to us, but we do not "automatically" enter their purchasers' information into our d-base of members. Exotic owners have to call in to apply or access our web page to become members. We have several Exotic owners trading with us on a daily basis and we get excellent reviews from our members when they stay their Karisma properties.

They do require an all inclusive fee for meals, drinks, etc. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## 9391 (Feb 20, 2011)

how do the explorer weeks trade, how many points does a week get you once banked? 

Thanks


----------

